# lohnt sich das brandungsangeln jetzt noch???



## celler (24. Juni 2008)

so,ich bin der neue und hab natürlich auch gleich ne frage.
meint ihr das es sich jetzt noch lohnt an die ostsee zum brandungsfischen zu fahren???
komme nämlich nicht aus der gegend und bin mit dem brandungsangeln noch nicht so vertraut,sprich ich kann schon angeln nur habe eben noch nicht so oft dort oben geangelt....

wenn mir dann evt noch einer gute plätze verrät wäre ich sehr dankbar......
würde mich auch über links freuen auf den ich sehen kann wo ich überhaupt angeln darf.......

danke schonmal im voraus

glg matze


----------



## Quappenjäger (24. Juni 2008)

*AW: lohnt sich das brandungsangeln jetzt noch???*

|welcome: brandungsangeln glaube ich geht weniger! versuche es mal mit ner spinnrute und blinker auf hornis ( oder mit sbiro + heringsfetzten ).
geht erst ab oktober wieder richtig los wobei du im sepember bei optimalen bedingungen schon wieder gut fangen kannst!
fischen kannst du überall solange du den blauen fischereischein hast und du nicht im naturschutzgebiet dein dreibein aufbaust!


----------



## celler (24. Juni 2008)

*AW: lohnt sich das brandungsangeln jetzt noch???*

jo,hätt mich vorher auch irgend wo vorgestellt,find hier aber nichts......

so zurück zum thema,hast denn evt paar orte wo ich auf hornis angeln kann???
achso,meinst auch die platten beißen nicht mehr???
würde evt unter der sundbrücke angeln wollen....
glg


----------



## Quappenjäger (24. Juni 2008)

*AW: lohnt sich das brandungsangeln jetzt noch???*



celler schrieb:


> jo,hätt mich vorher auch irgend wo vorgestellt,find hier aber nichts......
> 
> so zurück zum thema,hast denn evt paar orte wo ich auf hornis angeln kann???
> achso,meinst auch die platten beißen nicht mehr???
> ...


 
hornis findest du an jedem küstenabschnitt wenn sie da sind.
platten ist schwierig ( genau so dorsch ) da die krabben voll da sein müssten und deinen wurm schnellstmöglich vom haken fressen!


----------



## celler (24. Juni 2008)

*AW: lohnt sich das brandungsangeln jetzt noch???*

hmm,da hast du wohl oder übel recht......
mal schauen vielleicht werd ich es trotzdem mal versuchen ;-)


----------



## Quappenjäger (24. Juni 2008)

*AW: lohnt sich das brandungsangeln jetzt noch???*

am besten fängst du die hornis im ruhigen wasser ( evtl. ablandig oder gar kein wind ) ! wenn du keine watthose hast wähle tiefe strände ( wie z.b. presen ) da der horni dort weiter unter land kommt als in sehr flachen abschnitten!


----------



## celler (24. Juni 2008)

*AW: lohnt sich das brandungsangeln jetzt noch???*

also werde ich auf fehmarn kein glück haben???
hast du dort schonmal irgend wo gangelt???


----------



## Quappenjäger (24. Juni 2008)

*AW: lohnt sich das brandungsangeln jetzt noch???*

eigendlich an allen stränden! auf horni sollte aber überall was gehen! wenn es wieder kälter wird gibt es dort aber einige hot spots ( und dir krabbis nicht mehr da sind! ).


----------



## Rosi (24. Juni 2008)

*AW: lohnt sich das brandungsangeln jetzt noch???*

Herzlich Willkommen im AB|wavey:
Wenn du was über Fehmarn suchst, dann findest du hier eine sehr gute Seite.
Brandungsangeln kannst du wie Quappenjäger sagt, natürlich am Tage auf Hornhecht. 
Es geht aber auch in den 3 dunklen Stunden. Suche dir dazu eine Stelle mit Leogrund, an der es schnell tief wird. Dort gibt es neben guten Küchendorschen auch Flundern und Aal. Wenn du ein Spinnfischer bist, oder ein Fliegenfischer, dann kannst du sicher auch Mefos finden.


----------



## celler (24. Juni 2008)

*AW: lohnt sich das brandungsangeln jetzt noch???*

hey,super danke für die seite.....
sowas such ich schon seit fast einer woche ;-)


----------



## FelixSch (26. Juni 2008)

*AW: lohnt sich das brandungsangeln jetzt noch???*



celler schrieb:


> jo,hätt mich vorher auch irgend wo vorgestellt,find hier aber nichts......


 
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/forumdisplay.php?f=76


----------



## celler (16. Juli 2008)

*AW: lohnt sich das brandungsangeln jetzt noch???*

na dann will ich den thread nochmal afleben lassen..
fahre anfang august wieder hoch nach fehmarn........
kann mir denn jetzt einer sagen wo ich einigermassen gute fangchancen auf der insel habe???(brandungsangeln)

danke im vorraus,...........


----------



## MINIBUBI (16. Juli 2008)

*AW: lohnt sich das brandungsangeln jetzt noch???*

Moin Moin
Genaue frage "Was für Fisch soll Gefangen werden?
Dorsch,Aal: Staberhuk-Marienleuchte
Plattfisch:Westermakelsdorf,Bojendorf ganze Küste.
Fehmarnsund eigendlich alles.
Gruß MINIBUBI


----------



## celler (16. Juli 2008)

*AW: lohnt sich das brandungsangeln jetzt noch???*

jo,danke für deine antwort...........
werde dann wohl unter die brücke gehen........
da muss ich doch dann in der fahrrinne angeln???
weißt du evt wie weit ich da raus werfen muss???
darf ich eigentlich direkt unter und neben der brücke angeln???


----------



## rutic (16. Juli 2008)

*AW: lohnt sich das brandungsangeln jetzt noch???*

http://www.bilder-hochladen.net/files/79e8-6-jpg.html]
	

[/url]
http://www.bilder-hochladen.net/files/79e8-7-jpg.html]
	

[/url]
http://www.bilder-hochladen.net/files/79e8-8-jpg.html]
	

[/url]

Soviel dazu ob es sich lohnt .
Ist zwar Langeland ,aber ich kann bei guter Sicht von dort aus Fehmarn sehen Fotos von mitte bis Ende Juni Meine kollegen und ich


----------



## celler (16. Juli 2008)

*AW: lohnt sich das brandungsangeln jetzt noch???*

na das sieht doch mal gut aus.........
hast denn ahnung von den angelplätzen auf fehmarn oder eher nich???


----------



## jtomit (16. Juli 2008)

*AW: lohnt sich das brandungsangeln jetzt noch???*

Hi Celler, ob and der Sundbrücke was geht weiß ich nicht. Wir sich immer Ende März da oben. ca 80 bis 100 meter solltest Du rauswerfen damit Du gur in der Fahrrinne bist. Würde Dir empfehlen ca 200m links neben der Beelitzwerft zu angeln. Das sieht man ist eine kleine Landzunge. Aber aufpassen. Der Besitzer des Parkplatzes vor der Düne kommt schnell mal daher und möchte Kohle.... Privatparkplatz. Dieses Jahr nach Ostern war zwar sche.. Wetter aber der Fang war ganz ok. Ansonsten zum Spinnangeln nach links zwischen die Buhnen. Gruß Tomi

Könnte schon fast neidisch werden. Leider ist es immer zu kalt wenn wir da sind. Da gibt noch keine Hornis.


----------



## dorschiie (17. Juli 2008)

*AW: lohnt sich das brandungsangeln jetzt noch???*

am sund wirst du aber im moment probleme mit dem kraut haben.
(kommt aber auch auf die strömungsverhältnisse an).
am sund brauchst du bleie so um die 180-200gr. am besten         6 kantblei(die liegen bei strömung besser als runde)
die wurfweite die dort benötigt wird liegt so bei 60-120 m da es da schnell auf tiefe geht.

hornis gehen nur bei klarem wetter(sonne) und ruhiger see.(wasserkugel oder spiro langes vorfach mit fettem speck oder heringsfetzen)

aale beissen gut in der brandung (wattis und ringler kombi).
platte auf sandigem grund.(versuch mal die stellen zwichen den krautfeldern zu beangeln)

strände richten sich nach der windrichtung und der strömung.
"sollte beides auf den strand gehen".

dorsche beissen im moment in der brandung eher schlecht.
"tipp" fangt mit dem angeln in der brandung am besten erst bei sonnenuntergang an da sind die krabben nicht so schnell am haken bzw. köder.

wenn du infos brauchst (strömung ,wind und wetter) kann ich dir per pn eine adresse schicken wo du dir die daten besorgen kannst. (fällt unter schleichwerbung weil es ein tackledealer ist).
schönen urlaub wünsche ich euch.
ich darf erst wieder im november hoch. leider#q


----------



## celler (17. Juli 2008)

*AW: lohnt sich das brandungsangeln jetzt noch???*

hey dnke für dein bericht......
woher hast die ganzen erfahrungen???
warst gerade erst da???
darf ich eigenlich direkt unter der brücke angeln???
gibt es nicht irgend wen der sich mit mir dort mal treffen will,dann kann man bisschen quatschen und so..........


----------



## Christian0815 (17. Juli 2008)

*AW: lohnt sich das brandungsangeln jetzt noch???*

Tach,wir sind ab den 20.07.08 auf Miramar:vik:
Mal sehen was geht,habe zwar auch keine Erfahrung mit den Brandungsangeln
aber Versuch macht Klug#6
Vieleicht ist ja der ein oder andere auch da!!!!

Grütz Christian


----------



## dorschiie (17. Juli 2008)

*AW: lohnt sich das brandungsangeln jetzt noch???*



celler schrieb:


> hey dnke für dein bericht......
> woher hast die ganzen erfahrungen???
> warst gerade erst da???
> darf ich eigenlich direkt unter der brücke angeln???
> gibt es nicht irgend wen der sich mit mir dort mal treffen will,dann kann man bisschen quatschen und so..........



ja wir waren bis letzten samstag auf der insel.
und warum solltest du nicht direkt unter der brücke angeln dürfen?
wie es dort allerdings aussieht weis ich nicht.
auf der anderen seite (Großenbrode) geht ja auch .


----------



## celler (17. Juli 2008)

*AW: lohnt sich das brandungsangeln jetzt noch???*

hmm,ich werd das mal versuchen unter der brücke........
hat sonst vielleicht noch wer ne idee???


----------



## rutic (17. Juli 2008)

*AW: lohnt sich das brandungsangeln jetzt noch???*



celler schrieb:


> na das sieht doch mal gut aus.........
> hast denn ahnung von den angelplätzen auf fehmarn oder eher nich???


 
Nein leider angelmäßig in Sachen Fehmarn total null Ahnung .


----------



## JuergenS (18. Juli 2008)

*AW: lohnt sich das brandungsangeln jetzt noch???*

Ich würde den Strand an der Ostmole versuchen. Da kannste auch zu dieser Zeit mit Platten rechnen. Wurfweite um bei 80 Metern.

Ein kleiner Tip noch so nebenbei. http://www.der-angelfuehrer.de Gibt es auch für Fehmarn

Jürgen


----------



## celler (18. Juli 2008)

*AW: lohnt sich das brandungsangeln jetzt noch???*

jo,danke.
wäre eigentlich mal sinnvoll sich sowas zu bestellen....


----------



## dorschiie (18. Juli 2008)

*AW: lohnt sich das brandungsangeln jetzt noch???*



celler schrieb:


> jo,danke.
> wäre eigentlich mal sinnvoll sich sowas zu bestellen....


wieso bestellen?
bekommste doch auf der insel überall zukaufen.

http://www.broesel-online.de/


----------



## celler (18. Juli 2008)

*AW: lohnt sich das brandungsangeln jetzt noch???*

ach,echt............
na dann werd ich dort mal schauen...............


----------



## Nordlicht (20. Juli 2008)

*AW: lohnt sich das brandungsangeln jetzt noch???*



jtomit schrieb:


> Aber aufpassen. Der Besitzer des Parkplatzes vor der Düne kommt schnell mal daher und möchte Kohle.... Privatparkplatz.



@ jtomit
|kopfkrat
Erklär mal bitte genauer, hast du einen Namen ??
Eigentlich müsste es doch der Stadt und nicht jemanden Privat gehören |kopfkrat

@ celler
Du kannst direkt unter der Brücke angeln.
Irgendwann wird dir aber der Lärm von den Autos und vom Zug zu laut werden.
Ausserdem hast du dort den Brückenpfeiler vor der Nase.
Am Strand ist es besser.
Bei starkem Ost oder Westwind besser erst mal 1-2 Probewürfe machen bevor du alles aufbaust und checken ob du angeln kannst oder nur Kraut ziehst !!


----------



## dorschiie (20. Juli 2008)

*AW: lohnt sich das brandungsangeln jetzt noch???*

andy ich denke mal er meint der deichgraf. das selbstbedienungsrestaurant.
die haben da so 10 parkplätze.
aber man kann sich da links und rechts neben den schildern hinstellen.
ich hatte da noch nie probleme.


----------



## Nordlicht (22. Juli 2008)

*AW: lohnt sich das brandungsangeln jetzt noch???*



dorschiie schrieb:


> andy ich denke mal er meint der deichgraf. das selbstbedienungsrestaurant.
> die haben da so 10 parkplätze.
> aber man kann sich da links und rechts neben den schildern hinstellen.
> ich hatte da noch nie probleme.



So muss es wohl gewesen sein, anders währe es wohl auch dreist |krach:


----------



## baltic25 (22. Juli 2008)

*AW: lohnt sich das brandungsangeln jetzt noch???*

Hallo

Ich hatte mit dem Menschen auch schon Problem wegen des Parkplatzes.....:cder war Unwahrscheinlich unfreundlich....#qman konnte mit dem garnicht vernümpftig reden...:rer sagte nur wir Angler sollen alle verschwinden,wir gehen eh nicht in sein Restaurant....daraufhin habe ich mit der Stadt tel ( Burg) und dann herrausgefunden das ihm der Parkplatz wirklich gehört|kopfkrat(mit gepachtet) demnach hat er leider recht und den parkplatz für sich beanspruchen.....wollte auch was einleiten deswegen , aber er ist nun mal leider im recht#c

Gruß
Baltic25


----------



## dorschiie (23. Juli 2008)

*AW: lohnt sich das brandungsangeln jetzt noch???*

ich hatte da noch nie probleme.
allerdings fahre ich auch meist nur an den sund wenn es kälter ist. also im november und ende februar anfang märz. da ist der laden eh zu.
und wenn ich im sommer da angle stelle ich mich meist auf die neuen parkplätze ist zwar einwenig weiter zu gehen aber was solls.
und im sommer abends so um 20/21.00 uhr ist der laden auch dicht.


----------



## suurhusen (23. Juli 2008)

*AW: lohnt sich das brandungsangeln jetzt noch???*

Hat jemand aktuelle Werte aus der Nordsee?
Wie sieht es da aus mit Fischen momentan?

mfg Suurhusen


----------

